# Mazzer Doserless funnel mod



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just in case this hasn't been posted here before I found this nice little guide on how to make a doserless shute for a mazzer. Just a bit of fun really

http://www.coffee-channel.com/2013/05/home-made-super-jolly-doserless-funnel.html


----------

